# Cotton Cheesecake and frosting



## sherman452 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello Pastry Chefs,

I want to make a Japanese Cotton Cheesecake wedding cake (small- just two tiers).  I'd like to frost it with maybe a boiled frosting or a light buttercream or even a cream cheese frosting.

Will the Cotton Cheesecake hold up to a heavier topping other than whipped cream?  How far in advance can I make the cheesecake, no frosting?

Thanks!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry no answer to your question only a comment for the thread.

Have never seen this type of cake before so of course Googled it.

The pictures and descriptions were reminiscent of a cake someone was searching for a few years back.

His thread included a vid with audio of a slice being torn....

The sound is hard to describe.

All I can say is eggy?... moist?

Cannot remember who was ISO this recipe (if it is the same) but I wanna say it is a regular contributor.

Sorry again for the OT post.

mimi


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I love Japanese cheesecake, but don't have a lot of experience with it. When I did test it out for a plated dessert, I found that many pairings overpowered its delicate texture. Finding a frosting that won't do that would be a challenge.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

What about an Italian meringue buttercream


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

How far in advance ? 

Bake according to when you have the time. You can bake the cakes, cool them right down, wrap well and freeze. 
Defrost in fridge overnight and then frost day of the event. 

I agree with with Lauren , pick something light. 
It also depends the look your going for , being that it's a wedding cake. 
You can always pipe roses on the cake with the buttercream . It can get piped in 5 minutes . I'll post a video if that is something you might like to do. 

You should stabilize your whipped cream if you decide to use it.


----------



## sherman452 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!  I was thinking about an Italian Buttercream.  I have a great recipe that I've used in the past.  I've never tried a cotton cheesecake.  They look amazing.  I don't want to overpower the delicate texture, so maybe stabilized whipped cream?


----------



## osama suliman (Nov 2, 2014)

@Sherman452 I would go for whipped cream for sure  this way you don't overpower the texture . Have a nice baking and if you like it maybe you can share it if you like


----------

